# Vote for your favorite photo



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pick your favorite "green & gold" photo


Miss Marstar









Hurley'smommy


laurie









goldenjackpuppy


maggies mom









mssjnnfer









Ranger



Rob's GRs









Gator









boo.and.hanna










joanne & asia


cory


paula bedard



ljilly28









penny & maggie's mom


megora



Lisa_and_willow.









ohdish!









nash666


bob dylan


simtek


ilovemydogs


windfair









chuck's dad









enzos mom



debles


heidi36oh









mittabear









Bogey's mom

jacki hubert





augustus mccrae's mom










tomcat'sgirl


midasmom









jealous1


melmcgarry









finn's fan


otis,s mummy


brady


wyldeflower









pb&j


cathyjobray









kally76









Riley's mom


karen2









xSLZx









bob-n-tash


mcgorman


karen519





danielleH










ggdenny


bell









goldensgirl



ellesimmo











woodjack









walker









diesel's mom










kwk


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Do I have to?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ack.... so many good pictures this month! I kept scrolling down and changing my mind about who I want to pick. 

One question... is it possible to shrink the pics down and tile them big enough so that we can see them at a glance without too much scrolling?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, did my pic not count because Ranger didn't fall into the Gold part of Gold and Green?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Megora said:


> Ack.... so many good pictures this month! I kept scrolling down and changing my mind about who I want to pick.
> 
> One question... is it possible to shrink the pics down and tile them big enough so that we can see them at a glance without too much scrolling?


Pictures would need to be submitted smaller in order to do this. It took me almost an hour to create this thread, if I had to resize everything also...way too much work.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ranger said:


> Aw, did my pic not count because Ranger didn't fall into the Gold part of Gold and Green?


I didn't realize that the thread had posted before i finished the poll. But Ranger's picture is there. I saw it was missing when I reviewed it.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Aw, did my pic not count because Ranger didn't fall into the Gold part of Gold and Green?


I think Rangers picture is # 7


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Any reason why Joey's pic isnt up :O?


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

OMG! so many cute puppies I just want to hug and cuddle them all lol its way to hard to just pick one! but OMG heidi36oh's dog looks like Tyson, he even has the kinky fur when wet!  lol Great pictures everyone, definitely making it hard for voters this month lol


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Voted! Great submissions


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jamm I went to the original thread where the pictures were posted and your picture is not showing up anymore from photobucket.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> Jamm I went to the original thread where the pictures were posted and your picture is not showing up anymore from photobucket.


Ohhh darn i just saw! Is it too late to fix? or am i just gunna have to enter again next month?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So many great pictures!


----------



## woodjack (May 13, 2010)

Yes indeed there are tons of great photos on here! steep competition and hard to pick just one....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

jamm I sent a note to Marsha last night about it and also about a couple of other things on the contest.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics as always. I think I see a trend in the poll.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Jamm said:


> Any reason why Joey's pic isnt up :O?


When I was going thru the submission thread I don't see a picture....

Oops saw you noticed also.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

And as a reminder if more than one picture is submitted the first picture is the one in the contest.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

too hard to pick... might have to abstain from this one!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This time it took me a long time to finally just pick one....... There were so many great ones to pick from.........


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good looking adorable little puppies, lovely seniors and adults. Great scenery.
Man - too hard to choose right now.

Lots of eye candy in this month's competition.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Too many great photo's. Loved em all Thanks GRF friends!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

All Gorgeous dogs!! I think I may be getting the sympathy vote but that's OK.. I'll take it. I have lost count of how many times I have submitted this photo! Thanks to whoever has voted for my boys. I get teary looking at it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I voted for you Deb. But I voted for that pic each time it was entered.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

How do you submit a pic or is it too late?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Paula! Sorry kelly.. I think it is too late once it has gone to the vote stage.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Oops - yep- just saw the rules etc. No problem! Thx.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Debles said:


> All Gorgeous dogs!! I think I may be getting the sympathy vote but that's OK.. I'll take it. I have lost count of how many times I have submitted this photo! Thanks to whoever has voted for my boys. I get teary looking at it.


That picture of Selka and Gunner sure is the epitome of "Green and Gold". 
Even I recognize that and I didn't understand the category at first.:doh::doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> All Gorgeous dogs!! I think I may be getting the sympathy vote but that's OK.. I'll take it. I have lost count of how many times I have submitted this photo! Thanks to whoever has voted for my boys. I get teary looking at it.


Deb, it deserves to win, it's a very good picture of Selka and Gunner:wavey:


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Heidi36oh said:


> Deb, it deserves to win, it's a very good picture of Selka and Gunner:wavey:


I agree!! I love the way they're sitting just the same way! It's HARD for me to get one dog to sit pretty long enough for a picture, much less two! And of course, both boys are absolutely gorgeous!


----------

